# non-native French speaker



## indie23

what will be the translation in french of :

non native french speaker.

Thanks.


----------



## misterk

Are you asking about someone who speaks French, but is not a native of France?
Or someone who speaks French, but with an accent, or with mistakes, that indicate that French is not the person's native language?
Or something else??

As always on this Forum, context would be very helpful.


----------



## nbo_thistle

"le français n'est pas sa langue maternelle"


----------



## ph_l

If you are referring to somebody whose native language is not French, this would translate into "locuteur non natif" (see CNRTL). I do not think there exist a more common expression, unless you resort to circumlocutions, as nbo suggests.
Further to misterk's remark (I concur with him that there is some ambiguity in the initial question): a French-speaking person who is not native from France would be a "francophone (non Français)".


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

I am not sure I agree. Anyone who speaks French whether or not from France is a francophone, in the same way that people who speak English whether or not [they are] from England are Anglophones.


----------



## ph_l

Fair enough, AB... maybe it is only a bias due to being French myself: I would not define a (native French-speaking) French as a "francophone" and I always inteprete "francophone" as "French-speaking non-French".


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

My old/former professor [from Paris] stated something similar — that most French people would get offended by being called francophone even though it just means French-speaking rather than "French that is not French-French."


----------



## CarlosRapido

[...]

*locuteur non natif* ne s'applique pas qu'au français, on peut utiliser cette locution peu importe la langue en cause >> *locuteur français non natif *

La définition de *francophone *proposée par ph_l me surprend;  je ne vois pas comment le terme peut exclure les français de France; quand on dit locuteur français/francophone, on parle de la langue véhiculaire et non de la nationalité.  De plus je suis né au Canada, ma langue maternelle est le français; je suis donc un locuteur natif français.  Un _non native french speaker _pour moi est un locuteur qui s'exprime en français, mais dont la langue maternelle est autre. >> *locuteur français non natif / francophone non natif*


> *francophone*;
> Fr >> (Celui, celle) qui parle le français. _Source_
> En >> a person who speaks French, especially a native speaker.   _Source_



Moderator note: Commentary removed.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

I fully agree with the previous statements: As a French citizen who was born in France and whose primary language is French, I can only see myself as a "francophone".

... _Oui, Monsieur !_


----------



## ph_l

On est tous d'accord: parler le français fait de quelqu'un un francophone. Par ailleurs, et contrairement à ce que semble avoir compris CarlosRapido, je n'exclue pas les Français de ce groupe francophone, je dis seulement que certains Français ne s'y incluent pas spontanément.


----------



## Micia93

Je suis d'accord avec toi! Ca ne me viendrait pas _spontanément_ à l'idée de dire que je suis francophone!
Comme ça, tu te sentiras moins seul!


----------



## KennyHun

Bonsoir,

[...]

Je me demande comment faire pour mieux tourner la fin de la phrase suivante :

_Ca fait penser à quelque chose de plus passif, même si je sais que la majorité de l'armée (américaine ou autre) ne passe pas ses journées à échanger des coups de feu, mais c'est encore ma vision subjective de la chose *en tant que francophone non natif*._

_En tant que quelqu'un qui ne parle pas le français comme langue maternelle_ serait à mon sens encore plus lourd, donc je suis un peu perdu, auriez-vous de meilleures suggestions ? L'avis partagé par les membres qui sont francophones de naissance sur plusieurs des fils traitant de ce sujet semble être que la seule variante acceptée universellement comme "faisant français" est celle qui prend pour base "ne pas parler français comme langue maternelle", mais je n'arrive pas à le coller ici.

Je vous remercie tous d'avance.


----------



## alsace1961

... mais c'est encore la vision subjective du francophone pas de langue maternelle que je suis.
L'expression "locuteur non natif" citée plus haut sonne vraiment très peu français, c'est très savant et totalement innaturel. Pour "non native french speaker" il est beaucoup plus courant de parler de "francophone sans que le français soit sa langue maternelle" ou de "francophone pas de langue maternelle".


----------



## CarlosRapido

_...mais c'est encore ma vision subjective de la chose *en tant que francophone non natif*.
_
[...]

Note de la modération : Passons-nous de jugements subjectifs et restons cordiaux !


----------



## joelooc

Pourquoi pas _francophone d'origine_ par opposition à _francophone de choix_. L'utilisation du calque "native" a quelque chose d'agaçant. Ne dit-on pas d'une plante _native to South America_ qu'elle est _originaire d'Amérique du Sud_ (ou indigène) pas native.


----------



## Reynald

ph_l said:


> Further to misterk's remark (I concur with him that there is some ambiguity in the initial question): a French-speaking person who is not native from France would be a "francophone (non Français)".





ph_l said:


> Fair enough, AB... maybe it is only a bias due to being French myself: I would not define a (native French-speaking) French as a "francophone" and I always inteprete "francophone" as "French-speaking non-French".





AmaryllisBunny said:


> My old/former professor [from Paris] stated something similar — that most French people would get offended by being called francophone even though it just means French-speaking rather than "French that is not French-French."





ph_l said:


> On est tous d'accord: parler le français fait de quelqu'un un francophone. Par ailleurs, et contrairement à ce que semble avoir compris CarlosRapido, je n'exclue pas les Français de ce groupe francophone, je dis seulement que certains Français ne s'y incluent pas spontanément.





Micia93 said:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi! Ca ne me viendrait pas _spontanément_ à l'idée de dire que je suis francophone!
> Comme ça, tu te sentiras moins seul!



Ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée non plus. De même que j'ai toujours entendu "I'm American / English...", et jamais "I'm a native English speaker", je dis "Je suis français".

De grandes librairies françaises distinguent dans leurs rayonnages "littérature française" et "littérature francophone". Et il est vrai que dire que Balzac ou Proust sont des écrivains francophones, bien qu'exact stricto sensu, est pour le moins "inhabituel".

[...]

C'est simplement une trace dans la langue de l'histoire française, du temps où le français s'enseignait outre-mer.
Et aujourd'hui encore, inversement, je n'ai jamais entendu les auteurs algériens, maliens... écrivant en français se définir comme "écrivains français".

Pour répondre à KennyHun maintenant, est-ce que *en tant qu'étranger francophone *ne pourrait être une solution ?


----------



## itka

Reynald !
Et pour l'_étranger francophone_, je préfèrerais même indiquer la nationalité (le mot "étranger" ici me semble vaguement péjoratif...) : Hongrois francophone. Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Oddmania

Il ne me viendrait pas non plus à l'esprit de qualifier de _francophone _un citoyen français. Ça n'a rien d'arrogant. Le Canada est un pays bilingue. La Belgique est un pays bilingue. La Suisse est un pays bilingue. Si j'entends un Français parler anglais avec un Canadien francophone, je pourrais dire au Français _«Ce n'est pas la peine. Ton interlocuteur est francophone»_, par simple distinction entre Canadien anglophone et Canadien francophone. Idem pour la Belgique : _Il n'est pas flamand, il est francophone.
_
Or, en France, on ne parle qu'une seule langue. Il est donc inutile d'utiliser le mot _francophone. "Il est français"_ suffit.


----------



## jekoh

Oddmania said:


> _O_r, en France, on ne parle qu'une seule langue.


Il vaut mieux lire ça qu'être aveugle...


----------



## Oddmania

jekoh said:


> Il vaut mieux lire ça qu'être aveugle...



Je parlais de la langue officielle, Jekoh


----------



## midoan

Oddmania said:


> La Suisse est un pays bilingue



La Suisse est plus que bilingue puisqu'on y parle l'allemand, le français, l'italien et le romanche (langues officielles).


----------



## jekoh

Il y a beaucoup de pays qui n'ont que le français comme langue officielle, et leurs citoyens se font appeler francophones quand même (quand ils le sont).

L'idée que « francophone » s'applique moins aux Français qu'aux autres est vraiment ridicule.


----------



## Reynald

Oddmania said:


> Je parlais de la langue officielle, Jekoh


Il me semble aussi que cela allait de soi.
Article 2 de la Constitution : _La langue de la République est le français._ 
Tout document officiel, toute indication sur un produit (mode d'emploi, composition...) doit être rédigé ou traduit en français.


----------



## Reynald

jekoh said:


> L'idée que « francophone » s'applique moins aux Français qu'aux autres est vraiment ridicule.


Ce qui n'enlève rien _au fait _que "Français francophone" résonne comme un pléonasme.


----------



## jekoh

Il y a beaucoup de pays qui n'ont que le français comme langue officielle, notamment le Mali que vous avez cité.


----------



## jekoh

Reynald said:


> Ce qui n'enlève rien _au fait _que "Français francophone" résonne comme un pléonasme.


C'est évident, cependant il n'était pas question jusqu'ici de cette expression, mais de l'inclusion ou non des Français parmi les francophones.


----------



## Micia93

Je pense que l'on est là sur un terrain vraiment ... glissant, non sur le terme "francophone", mais plutôt sur le terme "français"! (à rapprocher des débats actuels sur la nationalité!), donc je trouve qu'il faudrait peut-être éviter de tourner un rond (un français est bien sur francophone, tout comme un anglais est anglophone) pour éviter de dériver (qu'entend-on par "français"?)


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi, ça va comme ça...  (et en passant, salut itka )

*F*rançais  (avec la majuscule) :  né en France
francophone : locuteur du français/qui parle (le) français  - et perso, je l'associe à langue dominante.
Pour moi - et cela n'engage que moi - _francophone = native French speaker / de langue maternelle française_
Donc _ non native French speaker = locuteur du français, langue seconde / dont la langue maternelle n'est pas le français_

Alors oui, les Français sont francophones mais les francophones ne sont pas tous français/des Français.

Moi, par exemple, je suis une Québécoise francophone.  Une Québécoise de langue maternelle française.   
Même si le français est ma langue maternelle, je ne dirais pas que je suis française.  Parce que je suis... québécoise.
Et bien que je maîtrise l'anglais (sinon, j'aurais choisi une autre profession ) je ne dirais pas, en parlant de moi: _je suis une anglophone non native. _

Carlos a écrit :





> De plus je suis né au Canada, ma langue maternelle est le français; je suis donc un locuteur natif français.


  Or moi, je ne dirais pas ça.  Carlos - qui n'est pas né en France - n'est pas français, il est francophone.  Il est donc un locuteur natif *du* français / un locuteur francophone (tout court).


----------



## alsace1961

Tout ce débat me donne l'idée qu'on tourne en rond!! 

Les Français sont par définition des francophones: tout le monde s'attend à ce qu'un Français (citoyen de la France) sache parler le français (la langue française) !!!!! On utilise donc le terme de francophone seulement pour les non-Français qui parle le français et ça, ça devrait finalement être clair pour tous. 
Il existe cependant trois types de francophones: 
1) ceux dont le français est la langue maternelle, donc les Suisses, Canadiens, Belges, Africains, etc ... pour qui le français est la langue officielle de leur pays ou d'une partie de leur pays, 
2) ceux qui ont un ou deux parents de langue maternelle française et qui donc ont eux-même le français comme langue maternelle bien qu'ils soient étrangers ou qu'ils vivent même depuis toujours dans un pays non francophone (donc typiqument les fils d'émigrés francophones, comme mes propres enfants)
3) et puis ceux pour qui le français est une langue étrangère (donc pas la langue maternelle), le thème de ce fil, mais qui le parlent toutefois très bien, voire à la perfection (mon propre cas pour ce qui est de l'italien).  

Les Québécois qui ont répondu à ce fil ont défini cette dernière catégorie comme des "locuteurs non natifs". Les Québécois sont officiellement des francophones et leur connaissance du français est donc incontestable, mais il n'en reste pas moins vrai que le français des Québécois est différent du français des Français, et de celui des Belges, de celui des Suisses, etc... Il en est de même pour toutes les langues qui sont parlées dans plusieurs pays: il y a de grosses variantes non seulement dans la prononciation mais aussi dans le vocabulaire, les expressions typiques, etc ... Or le français des Canadiens est fortement teinté d'anglicismes, par la force des choses, ce qui explique que Nicomon et Carlos soient d'accord sur l'expression "locuteur non natif. Mais le français des Français est plus pur - ou s'il est contaminé, ce n'est en tous cas pas par la langue anglaise - aussi un Français ne dirait pas " non natif" qui est une francisation d'un terme anglais. Et même "locuteur" est un terme qu'on n'utilise pas couramment en France. 

Donc à la fin du compte KennyHun, si tu utilises le terme de "locateur non natif" il semble que tu auras choisi une traduction qui sonnera très bien aux oreilles d'un Québécois, mais plutôt tiré par les cheveux pour un Français, qui ne le dirait pas. Un Français dirait plutôt  "francophone mais pas de langue maternelle" ou quelque chose de ce genre.


----------



## jekoh

alsace1961 said:


> Les Français sont par définition des francophones: tout le monde s'attend à ce qu'un Français (citoyen de la France) sache parler le français (la langue française) !!!!! On utilise donc le terme de francophone seulement pour les non-Français qui parle le français et ça, ça devrait finalement être clair pour tous.


[...]

Le terme francophone ne désigne pas spécifiquement les non-Français, tout comme le terme germanophone ne désigne pas spécifiquement les non-Allemands, le terme russophone pas spécifiquement les non-russes, etc.

Ça devrait être clair pour tous.


----------



## CarlosRapido

alsace1961 said:


> [...] Or le français des Canadiens est fortement teinté d'anglicismes, par la force des choses, ce qui explique que Nicomon et Carlos soient d'accord sur l'expression "locuteur non natif. Mais le français des Français est plus pur - ou s'il est contaminé, ce n'est en tous cas pas par la langue anglaise [....]



Du n'importe quoi, la grande majorité des Canadiens-français ne diront pas 'parking' pour stationnement, et c'est de même pour la plupart des 'ing' anglais dont la France est si férue ces derniers temps...  Vous êtes sortis de France depuis trop longtemps mon cher alsace1961...

De plus, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, l'adjectif 'natif/ive' était bien français.


----------



## jekoh

CarlosRapido said:


> De plus, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, l'adjectif 'natif/ive' était bien français.


Je ne vois pas ce qui empêche un anglicisme d'être formé de mots français.


----------



## Nicomon

alsace1961 said:


> Les Québécois qui ont répondu à ce fil ont défini cette dernière catégorie comme des "locuteurs non natifs". [...] ce qui explique que Nicomon et Carlos soient d'accord sur l'expression "locuteur non natif. "


  Il faudrait relire mon post.  Je n'ai écrit nulle part « _locuteur non natif_ » .
Et même précisé que je ne dirais pas « _anglophone non native_ » en parlant de moi.
Ce que j'ai écrit, c'est ça :


> Pour moi - et cela n'engage que moi - _francophone = native French speaker / de langue maternelle française._
> Donc _ non native French speaker = locuteur du français, langue seconde / dont la langue maternelle n'est pas le français._
> 
> Alors oui, les Français sont francophones mais les francophones ne sont pas tous français/des Français.


 Je précise en outre que le premier à avoir suggéré_  locuteur non natif_ (post 4) n'est pas québécois.
On trouve dans ce même post le lien vers la définition suivante du CNRTL : 





> _*Locuteur natif*._ ,, Sujet parlant sa langue maternelle, considéré comme ayant intériorisé les règles de grammaire de sa langue`` (_Ling. _1972).


----------



## Nicomon

alsace1961 said:


> Et même "locuteur" est un terme qu'on n'utilise pas couramment en France.


  Au Québec non plus, que je sache.  Mais il n'y a pas 56 façons de traduire "_speaker_" dans ce sens : 





> speaker of [sth] n (person who uses a language) = locuteur de qch, locutrice de qch (d'une langue) nm, nf





> locuteur (n.m.)
> 1.(linguistique)personne qui parle une langue.


Il ne faudrait pas confondre linguistique et langage de tous les jours.

Je ne me présenterais pas normalement en disant :  _I'm a non native English speaker._
Si je voulais insister sur les langues, je dirais plutôt : _ I'm bilingual (French mother tongue).  _


> Un Français dirait plutôt _"_francophone mais pas de langue maternelle".


 Au son, je ne trouve pas ça vraiment plus heureux que « _francophone non natif_ », dont je ne raffole pas non plus mais qui a l'avantage d'être plus court.

Que pensez-vous de _*francophone d'adoption*_ (par opposition à _de souche / d'origine_) comme Nanon a suggéré sur *ce fil*?
Moi, j'aime bien.  Et cela rejoint un peu la suggestion de joelooc - _francophone de choix._
Exemples d'utilisation : 





> - Il peut y avoir des personnes d'origine francophone, c'est-à-dire dont la langue maternelle est le français, ou des *francophones d'adoption*, c'est-à-dire des personnes qui ont appris le français comme langue seconde.
> -  Ontarien d'origine, anglophone devenu Québécois et *francophone d'adoption*, je me sens citoyen de deux « pays » : le pays du Québec et le pays canadien, et mes compatriotes québécois me traitent tout à fait comme l'un des leurs.


----------



## KennyHun

Dis-donc, j'ai utilisé "francophone d'adoption" lors d'une discussion avec un Français que je rencontrais pour la première fois et il m'a fait une drôle de figure en réaction, mais j'aime bien ça tout de même.

D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué aujourd'hui qu'une de mes connaissances françaises, qui vit en Hongrie depuis une décennie mais en raison de son travail en tant que freelance travaille beaucoup avec d'autres français, a à plusieurs reprises utilisé le terme "natif" (comme substantif) sans y réfléchir à deux fois. Comme quoi le français est assailli ! (Par qui ou quoi, ça, je ne sais pas) J'aime bien toutes vos propositions, il n'en demeure pas moins que la concision de l'anglais _native _peut servir.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Assailli par qui, par quoi, comment? 
Le terme 'natif' est kascher en français, comme adjectif et substantif, tel qu'en atteste cet extrait du CNRTL; 





> NATIF, -IVE, adj.
> A. − [En parlant d'une pers.]
> 1. Natif (de) + compl. de lieu.Qui est originaire de tel endroit (lieu de résidence de la famille pendant un certain temps). Moi, Eudore, fils de Lasthénès, natif de Mégalopolis en Arcadie, et chrétien, salut! (Chateaubr.,Martyrs,t.3, 1810, p.19).He'lem-Bey, c'est un fakir célèbre, natif de Rueil et prénommé Victor (Queneau,Pierrot,1942, p.37).
> a) Loc. pléonastique, pop., vieilli ou p. plaisant. (Être) né natif (de). Ce matelot, que vous avez pris pour un Danois, [nous dit le Concierge de la prison] est né natif de Dunkerque (Vidocq,Mém.,t.2, 1828-29, p.187).L'avoué nous donne des renseignements sur le pays, dont il est né natif, comme on dit chez nous (Sand,Prom. autour vill.,1860, p.112).
> b) Emploi subst. Synon. indigène, naturel.Je trouve un extrême intérêt dans mes entretiens journaliers avec les natifs [de Perse] et je suis loin d'en avoir aussi mauvaise opinion qu'on se plaît à le faire en Europe (Gobineau,Corresp.[avec Tocqueville], 1855, p.241).Il est inutile de rien espérer des autorités locales. Tous les natifs s'entendent contre nous (About,Roi mont.,1857, p.185):
> 1. Mes collègues m'avaient bien indiqué des adresses de natifs qui se feraient un plaisir de me montrer leur ville; mais il s'agissait exclusivement de docteurs, de professeurs, d'écrivains et je me méfiais. Beauvoir,Mandarins,1954, p.302.
> 2. LING. Locuteur* natif.


----------

